# Yamaha Fun



## ShedBoy (May 27, 2013)

Taking a break from building engines to start and finish a project which has been in the making for 10 years now. I started with a bare frame the other day and started making bits I have been collecting for years to fit. I will let the pics tell the story but feel free to ask any questions.






RD400 rear wheel



The lump which will get a rebuild



XS250 tank



Redwing shocks installed



Position for new seat will require some mods to the rear frame section



Rear frame bit removal for shortening



Some drain hole I think after fixing that rust.



Shortened frame ready for welding



Trying to keep the original look.



Headlight from from a RZ125.
While rummaging around up on the mezzanine I found my next motor I am going to build. It will be some re-engineering. 
Thanks for looking in if you are interested.

Brock


----------



## windy (May 27, 2013)

Enjoyed your thread.
As just an armchair bike enthusiast now I still enjoy anything to do with them.
My passions are old classics and absolute speed record motorcycles powered by any type of power unit.
Would love to see the action by Sam Wheeler,Bub, Ack Ack and hopefully the UK contenders at Bonny in the future.

Paul


----------



## enfieldbullet (May 27, 2013)

nice bike, and nice workshop too.

what are you doing with it exactly?


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 27, 2013)

Oooh! That is going to be sweet when it's finished!  I'd like to twist her ears!


----------



## ShedBoy (May 28, 2013)

enfieldbullet said:


> what are you doing with it exactly?


 
I am building a street version of a Yamaha Dirt tracker, if you  google street tracker you will see what I am going for.
The frame is fairly well sorted apart from a few mounts to attach. So far it has 36mm forks from a XS750, RD400 rear wheel to replace the ballon tyre mag which it comes with originally, fuel tank from XS250 and aftermarket seat unit.
The engine has quite an extensive list of things to be done to it;
Crankshaft rephased 3 splines around to seperate the big ends 
83°, camshaft rephased 41.5° to suit,%th gear overdrive set to lower the revs while cruising, permanent magnet alternator setup to replace the original troublesome alternator, hydraulic clutch, going to try and put electronic fuel injection using hopefully the throttle bodies from a late model Triumph as they look like the original carbs and the big if item will be maybe a lower ratio set of primary gears which I will need to make or get made because they stopped making them back in the 80's.
I think that is everything. There will also be all the standard boring little bits like wiring, brakes etc. This bike started as a frame in a corner of the shed which I kept moving around and an engine from another bike I had some time ago. 
Anyone else got one of these bikes?

Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (May 28, 2013)

windy said:


> Would love to see the action by Sam Wheeler,Bub, Ack Ack and hopefully the UK contenders at Bonny in the future.
> 
> Paul


 
I am planning on towing at trailer with the cruiser in the background to Speedweek early next year. It is the Australian version of Bonneville. Just got convince the commissioner of war and finance that it is a good idea, 2800km with only 450km of gravel roads. Should be no problem she is an adventurous type.

Brock


----------



## windy (May 28, 2013)

Pity there's nothing like that in the UK we have a few 2 mile runways but you always having a constant battle over noise.

Was at Elvington watching some bike speed attempts and shakedown runs a couple of weeks ago fastest 239mph

A gas turbine thrust powered streamliner doing testing runs before going to Bonny next year 
http://www.jetreaction.net/jet-bike

Brings back memories of my 1974 exploits having watched the Burt Munro film you never know still got some frame tubing in the workshop.

Was allowed to test run the model flash steam hydroplane they had the noise meter on it oops.

Paul


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 28, 2013)

Paul,

That jetreaction website is nuckin futz.  Since we've been talking I've paid attention to this kind of thing now.  Did you drive or pilot (or what ever term would be applicable) one of those?

I guess I'll never break any land speed records... I don't have the sack to drive one of those!


----------



## DPowell (May 30, 2013)

So, what does rephasing the crank do for you on the XS?  They were known to vibrate a bit. Does it help with that?

Doug


----------



## ShedBoy (May 30, 2013)

DPowell said:


> So, what does rephasing the crank do for you on the XS?  They were known to vibrate a bit. Does it help with that?
> 
> Doug


 This thread on another forum explains it better than me, post #12 has some good animations
http://www.xs650.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9211

Most parallel twin motorcycles these days are built with the throws set apart at 90°. Steam engines require it to be self starting.

As for the viabration it apparently does stop the middle area becoming numb and they sound like a totally different bike.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVpZ7hMXCj0

Brock


----------



## Spoonman (May 30, 2013)

Gunna be a cool ride mate, can't wait to see it finished. 



ShedBoy said:


> Anyone else got one of these bikes?



Sorta, I have an SR400 that I built up to be a Bobber/Bar hopper.


----------



## ShedBoy (May 30, 2013)

Nice bike Spoonman.
What swingarm you have in that? I have a friend with a 600 looking for an ali arm. I love singles, got a IT465 twosmoker laying around which I would love to put on the road. Too many projects not enough time.

Brock


----------



## Spoonman (May 30, 2013)

Cheers mate, awesome fun to hoon around on. Love the old smokers as well, Play toy I had years ago was a YZ490 evil evil bike !!!

Swingarm is a Motolanna http://www.motolanna.com/ourshop/prod_448876-Swingarm-Aluminum-Alloy-SuperTuff.html


----------



## enfieldbullet (Jun 7, 2013)

ShedBoy said:


> I am building a street version of a Yamaha Dirt tracker, if you  google street tracker you will see what I am going for.



we have a similar project over here at the shop, a boardtracker. 

thought you would like to see it:


----------



## Swifty (Jun 8, 2013)

With the mention of street versions of dirt bikes, it brought back memories when I did some road racing In the 70's. there was one friend that road raced his Yamaha dirt bike. Fitted road tyres, changed the sprocket ratio's and it went like a rocket.

Paul.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 8, 2013)

ShedBoy said:


> got a IT465 twosmoker laying around which I would love to put on the road. Too many projects not enough time.
> 
> Brock



"Oh Yeah"

The good old Yamaha IT465, They were a weapon.

Did you know the WR450 that came out in the early 90's was the same engine. (old stock)
still a very sought after bike.

I once transplanted an IT465 engine into a 1991 YZ125 frame. This thing was insane    I hurt myself several times on it.

Had a look at Youtube in regards to re phasing the cylinders on the bike you have, *they sound unreal*. Just might have to drop over for a listen and a chat when you get it started.

Baz. Thm:


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 8, 2013)

enfieldbullet said:


> we have a similar project over here at the shop, a boardtracker.
> 
> thought you would like to see it:


Lovely little bike. I was driving around yesterday and seen a chap with a beautiful little cb125 cafe racer, had to follow him to have a better look.

Been trying to get more done but have got a farm hay roll feeder to fix then a boat trailer to put a new backbone in, then some brake rotors to drill and the shed will be all mine again. Should be finished today. It never ends.

Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 11, 2013)

What a busy week I had. First up a hay roll carrier needed the top half replaced






Followed by a sick boat trailer which needed the back bone replaced



Then some blank hubs to be drilled for a muscle car which required some parts to be machine before I could actually drill but it will come in handy for other jobs.






Then I got some time to do some more to the Yammy



First the steering stop needed some repairs



That will help the turning circle no end.
Then a guard for registering the bike to keep it legal looking. The guard looked a bit tacky after shortening the frame so it required some surgery.



Looks messy behind the shocky






They have a wired edge which I needed to keep so I remove some and pushed the original edge up to give the back a cleaner look.






One side done.
Also got some header pipes for the exhaust which I forgot to take a photo of. Back to work tomorrow.

hanks for looking in.
Brock


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 12, 2013)

She'll look sweet mate, had my "butchered" rear fender off today to take to work to sandblast the chrome off it (was carbon viynl wrapped) so I can give my new "lace" paint job was gunna throw up some pics but the fooker pretzel'd....

Time to hand fab a new stainless rear fender (and get it painted) before the weekend as I have a 500km ride to go on............. GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ShedBoy (Aug 5, 2013)

Need to give an update on the bike. Lots of little jobs done.






Exhaust are on  and there is some rear pegs mounts on there too.



Tank front mounts had to be moved.






Rear tank mount needed to be fabricated from scratch.









Getting them coils to fit under the tank required some gentle violence to the inside of the tank to make room but is neat when on. 
I will try to give more updates but other work keeps dropping in, still have to leave for evil work. To top things off I ordered a hotrod kit the other week and that will show up in a month so I need to get this off to the powder coaters and plating places, rebuild an engine etc etc etc. It never ends

Thanks for looking in.

Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (Aug 19, 2013)

Got some more parts made and mounted.



Some point to mount the rear master cylinder, changing from drum to disc just requires some small tubes welded to the frame, using original style MC.



Brake light switch.









Electric dash is mounted.






The beginnings of a battery box, wanted to keep it very clean under the seat, needs some trimming.









Battery in the box, dry cell type so it will work anyway except upside down, just need to fit a fuse box, starter relay, flasher unit etc in there with it. Not many little parts to go now before pull it apart to get painted, powder coated and plated. Also had to take some time out to put some paint on the better half's project (which I seem to do most the work on), it is a esky (to an aussie), chilly bin (to a kiwi) or cooler (to an American). It started life as a round top fridge.









Still needs some more detail put on it. Can you guess what it is meant to be 
yet?
Really miss machining something, I bring it on myself.
Thanks for looking in
Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (Sep 10, 2013)

Slowly plodding away



Key mounted



Rear brake reservoir



Found some of these grommets in a junk box so mounted 1 each side



Fuse box, start relay and indicator relay in front of battery box, not much room left in it.



Welded in some nuts to hold box and battery strap






Finished in the battery box for now.

Thanks for looking in.
Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Been in two minds regarding foot pegs but ended up going originalish



Made some sleeves



They go over the original stubs






Need this to end up here
<a href="http://s1080.photobucket.com/user/brockster13/media/XS%20650%20Street%20Tracker/SAM_0914_zpsdf1dcf72.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j325/brockster13/XS%20650%20Street%20Tracker/SAM_0914_zpsdf1dcf72.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo SAM_0914_zpsdf1dcf72.jpg"/></a>
This side had lots fo bits to go around and fit in with so done it first.



Late model pegs which fold back if they hit the ground during exuberant riding. Going to mount the seat unit and build a new inner rear guard over the next few days.
Thanks for looking in.

Brock


----------



## awJCKDup (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Brock, the Yamaha is looking good, I'll be watching the rest of the build. I just finished taking mine for it's first shake down ride, still have a few things to get done, the seat for instance, so far have done all myself so I might as well try doing some upholstry, if anyone has any tips please post them!

John


----------



## Niceonetidy (Sep 26, 2013)

Is this on the wrong website?


----------



## Swifty (Sep 26, 2013)

```

```



Niceonetidy said:


> Is this on the wrong website?



Not at all, it's in the "Break room" where members can discuss anything they like.

Paul.


----------



## ShedBoy (Sep 27, 2013)

Bike looks great John, I am sure it goes as well as it looks. Did you do much to the engine?

I am looking forward to getting back to model engines and heave a plan formulating. 2 stroke and re engineering.

Brock


----------



## awJCKDup (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Brock, it runs well enough. I didn't do anything to the engine except clean and paint, it is not the original engine and showed signs of a complete tear down, timing chain, valves were all adjusted to specs. Thanks for looking
John


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 12, 2013)

Had no time lately due to the acquisition of a new large project which needed some room but finally got some time on the bike.



Some side plates for tail unit mount beginning






Knock out punch, radio punch, darn handy things









Nice and solid



Regulator and some relays also got mounted under seat unit



Tail light got a mount



Beginning of an inner guard



Wheel some shape into it



Rear guard is the last thing to complete before tear down for beautification and engine build.

Thanks for looking in .
Brock


----------



## charlesfitton (Dec 14, 2013)

Not exactly my cup-of-tea, But I have to admire the metalwork - I've learned a lot here..


----------



## ShedBoy (Jan 5, 2014)

Built a awful looking rear guard to meet licensing requirements. It will be replace with a fender eliminator later.









All fab work is done on the frame so it will be off for powder coating after removing some unwanted brackets.

Brock


----------

